# The best garden tap



## iain3915 (May 7, 2011)

I'm looking to install an outdoor tap at my new house but want to get a good one that will last, won't leak and will be good to use. 

It will be joined properly to an existing cold water supply rather than a self cutting kit.

Who makes good taps?!
Should I be looking for brass, cast iron, chrome?
Is a lever tap better than the traditional tap?

Lots of questions for something that most won't give a second thought about :lol:


----------



## DTB (Dec 20, 2017)

Just a standard brass tap from Screwfix or your nearest plumbing supplier will be perfect. Probably more important is insulating your pipework outside to reduce the chance of it freezing, and making sure there is an isolating valve inside in case it does ever burst.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

And to add to above either bubble wrap the tap or buy a jacket for it for winter to help keep the frost off it...


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

A lever tap will give you a better bore generally. Also they are easier to turn on and off and a heck of a lot quicker too!


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Used two of these at different properties. They are a decent kit, meeting the regs and achieve a good flow rate.

https://www.homebase.co.uk/oracstar-professional-garden-tap-kit_p462262


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

I have one of these, never leaked, let me down yet. Fitted this approx 3 years back. added benefit of having check valve. Like everyone else has said pipe lagging and a jacket for the tap

I also have a mini ball valve on the pipework inside.

https://www.toolstation.com/shop/p3...MIpeXzwN_s2AIV1grTCh11mg2cEAQYAyABEgJmX_D_BwE

https://www.toolstation.com/shop/Plumbing/d20/Gas+Fittings/sd2700/Gas+Mini+Ball+Valve/p92196


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

Any tap will be fine just let ensure you get one with a check valve built in or add o e on to the pipe work.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

If you're putting the tap where the pipe comes through the wall then these avoid any pipe work exposed to the cold other than the tap
https://www.toolstation.com/shop/p33291?table=no

Pegler are a respected brand for valves


----------

